# Construcciones en La Punta



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Una mañana punteña (bastante nublado, por cierto)


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

No me puedo quejar de mi distrito, me gusta tal cual.
Gracias por compartir tus fotos con nosotros. 


Juan1912 said:


> Una mañana punteña (bastante nublado, por cierto)


Anda acostumbrándote y eso que estamos en primavera.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohhh!!! my cat ..q hermosas mansiones veraniegas ... creo?? ... weeno = se ven superbien .. y lo dl nublado ya ni decir .. s un comun denominador n Lima y Callao .. speremos el verano ... ahi si q nos vamos a kemar ... spero!!!

Q wenas fotos Juan .. salu2!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Hace tiempo queria ver como estaba la Punta y gracias a este thread y al de Lia me sigue pareciendo un bonito sitio para visitar cualquier día.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Juan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! te pasaste, demasiado hermosas las fotos  en especial todas esas casonas de la punta... como serán en panoramicas? xD me imagino que muy cheveres, te sacaste un 20 con las fotos :banana:gracias Jesus! jajaj xD


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Todas esas casonas se ven muy bonitas, tienen un estilo muy hermoso, me gustaron todas :cheers: buenas fotos Juan


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

nekun20 said:


> cómo serán en panoramicas?


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

*Pero kkkkkkkkkkkkk Bonitas fotos del callao, felicitacionesssssssssssss !!!! ESPECTACULAR LA TOMA AEREA DE LA PUNTA !!! *


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lindas las fotos, Juan. Qué coincidencia con el thread de Lía, parece que estuvieran coordinándolos...antes fue Magdalena (creo) y ahora La Punta. Muy para beneficio nuestro. 

Esa zona de La Punta está muy bien conservada, con casonas hermosas de un estilo arquitectónico ejemplar.

Gracias por compartir, y saludos...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow...me quedé tonta con esta foto. Qué belleza.



pacolam said:


>


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

está muy linda


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bellas casas ! se ve muy bien la punta , me gusta kay: ! me pregunto, cuanto costara esa casa en venta ( 2nd foto , 2nd tanda ) ? Buenaso el Thread Juan1912 !


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué chéveres fotos Juan!!!! La Punta es bravaza, súper segura además!! !


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Las casonas estàn buenazas, bastante conservadas. Gracias por las fotos Juan...*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

pacolam said:


>


El mar es azul-verdoso es increible parace una imagen de los Unites de verdad que hermosa la punta, tengo que ir a conocerla muy pronto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy bonitas las casonas punteñas.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy buen thread... lindas casas y esa panoramica wow!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Este thread de La Punta esta muy bueno, la verdad que lo deberian de pasar al foro general de ciudades Latinoamericanas, para que conoscan otras partes de Lima y Callao, que no sean San Isidro y Miraflores.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Juan muy atractivas las tomas de La Punta, parece que uno retrocede en el tiempo, es un deja vu, me encantan esas casas tipo rancho, y todas que bien cuidadas y pintadas que están, según mi madre tiene un aire al Miraflores de los 30-40-50s, no me digas que también eres punteño? así se dice Pacolam? ya que Pacolam es de La Punta, y esa panorámica es extraordinaria.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Juan 1912, creo que ese periodo del siglo XIX e inicios del XX, fué muy rico en lo que se refiere a la arquitectura en el Perú, no se encuentran casas como esas en otros lugares del mundo, bien Repúblicanas, y como esas hay en profusión en varios barrios de la ciudad. Felicitaciones bello thread.:cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Muy buen gusto para tomar las fotos*

Tal parece que has seguido clases con la Baronesa Lía...encuentro tus fotos más elaboradas,de mejor calidad y de muy buen gusto (aunque siempre lo has tenido)...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Disculpa, me equivoquè, màs bien es un distrito (minidistrito) que se encuentra dentro de la provincia de Callao, no tomè eso en cuenta..*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Asi es Joseph...*

Y siempre es bueno acompañarlo con algún tipo de información para que los foristas están al tanto :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distrito_de_La_Punta 
Lo que pasa es que su diminuto tamaño confunde y uno se lo imagina tan sólo como un barrio del Callao... es más pequeño que Mónaco...que es ya mucho decir !!!!... Les recomiendo Wikipedia para cualquier tipo de consulta,es bastante completo :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portada



*JoSePh* said:


> *Disculpa, me equivoquè, màs bien es un distrito (minidistrito) que se encuentra dentro de la provincia de Callao, no tomè eso en cuenta..*


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok debo aceptar que envidio el tino y la certeza con las fotos de Juan1912, que bonita es "La Punta" la verdad que sí, no solo por su entorno sus casonas son una maravilla, me pregunto si serán patrimonio?? lo que si noto es que se conservan en magnifico estado la mayoría de las mismas, ya llega el verano, me daré una vueltita a congelarme los pies un poco caminando por la orilla en Cantolao.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Ruego a Dios para que nunca derriben dichas casonas y las convierten en edificios multifamiliares impersonales al estilo "Brasilia"... La Punta tiene un valor arquitectónico que muchos limeños y chalacos desconocen.. una pena que no sea un importante recorrido turístico...quizás cuando terminen el enlace del Circuito de la Costa Verde con La Punta,pueda ser un excelente lugar para que los turistas vayan....con el encanto de poder ir en lancha hasta las islas !!!..


Oye Miraflorino, tienes algo contra Brasilia?...jajaja:lol: es broma, bueno tienes razón esperemos que nunca se destruyan esas casonas, mas me dijeron recientemente que estan destruyendo esos edificios afrancesados de la Recoleta en Buenos Aires, pra construir edificios modernos... El mundo esta para acabar...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Lindo sitio, lindas fotos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Brasilia es bonita*

pero no puedes negar que es impersonal... lo positivo de Brasilia que nació como "ciudad futurista" y esa "impersonalidad" es su sello.... dicho por los mismos brasileños... En cambio en Lima ese choque de edificios multifamiliares monótonos como que se vé más triste...sumado al clima nublado.... me apenaría que en un lugar como La Punta,tumben las casonas para que construyan esos edificios... quizás en otras zonas resulta menos chocante... incluso hay zonas en Lima donde me parece muy acertado el haberlos construido.. 



carlos07 said:


> Oye Miraflorino, tienes algo contra Brasilia?...jajaja:lol: es broma, bueno tienes razón esperemos que nunca se destruyan esas casonas, mas me dijeron recientemente que estan destruyendo esos edificios afrancesados de la Recoleta en Buenos Aires, pra construir edificios modernos... El mundo esta para acabar...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Increible thread de particular gusto y sentimiento. Las fotos muy bien enfocadas y todos los detalles arquitectónicos sumamente bien descritos de manera visual.

Un placer visual. Felicitaciones Juan.


----------



## aramgedones22 (Oct 31, 2007)

una panoramica increiblemente bellisima no parece que fuera el callao la pnta parece de otro lugar muy lindo


----------



## aramgedones22 (Oct 31, 2007)

pacolam said:


>


BELLISIMOOOOOOO


----------



## MajitO (Nov 27, 2007)

Conozco muy bien la punta de pies a cabeza. te recorriste casi todos los rincones del distrito! cada vez se mejor


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Malecón Figueredo*

Con paciencia podríamos recopilar fotos del Malecón Figueredo,que fácil es quizás el más bonito de todo el área metropolitana de Lima-Callao.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

pacolam said:


> ¿Dónde está la estatua de Grau?!!!! =(





pacolam said:


> Yo mismo me respondo..... =( qué triste
> No sé por donde andará la estatua de Grau, lo único que sé por el thread de Juan1912 es que en su lugar pondrán una glorieta.





YibrailMizrahi said:


> ^^AH!?!?!? Dónde? Cuándo?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahhhh... Je, pensé que hablabas del Grau que se encuentra señalando a no sé dónde, en la plaza de la marina (no sé cómo se llama), cerca al real felipe... Ése es bonito.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Ahhhh... Je, pensé que hablabas del Grau que se encuentra señalando a no sé dónde, en la plaza de la marina (no sé cómo se llama), cerca al real felipe... Ése es bonito.


Señala al sur, esa plaza es muy bonita pero no está en La Punta


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Como sea... está frente al mar :colgate:


Gracias por la info! (Y perdón por el off-topic).


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Es como una joya preciosa este distrito.


----------



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

encontre algunas aereas


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Greográficamente. La Punta es bastante interesante. Lo bueno del lugar es qu epuedes caminar sintiéndote seguro incluso en lugares donde no hay mucha gente


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Roninn, esas tomas aéreas están INCREÍBLES...¡gracias por postearlas!!! Me pregunto...en su franja más angosta (por donde está el edificio alto, color naranja) cuánto demoraría caminar de un lado del mar al otro...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Según pasan los años....*


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Las últimas fotos panorámicas están muy buenas pero sólo la primera es de La Punta.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Punta es maravillosa !!!*

De lejos...el distrito en su conjunto más bonito de todo el área metrolopitano de Lima-Callao... por más que intento encontrarle defectos,no se los encuentro !!!... BRAVO !!!!... :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## alejandro.c (Nov 23, 2007)

La Punta es un oasis de tranquilidad en la ya ajetreada Lima, siempre me gustó pasar el verano en la casa de mi hermano que vive en la séptima cuadra de la Av. Grau. Espero que nunca pierda su encanto.


----------



## dicobo (Nov 4, 2006)

La segunda foto también es La Punta. (En esa casa viví yo, esq. Bolognesi con Medina)


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan, excelente este thread y sus fotos....gracias.


----------

